# Mon devoir de francais



## Avril-VII (6 Avril 2005)

J'ai finit mes devoirs, je profite du Bar pour vous montré mon devoir de francais :

http://matthieu88.free.fr/COMPOSITION%20francaise.doc 

Les arguments (en gras) devaient être contestés dans une concession....
C'est a peu près le sujet.
Bon ba voilà
Oubliez les fautes d'orthographe, je veux juste votre avis :rateau:


----------



## Deedee (6 Avril 2005)

Pas mal, je trouve que tu as un très bon style !

Quelques remarques en passant, puisque c'est ce que tu veux 

- Ecrit "Internet" plutôt que "l'Internet"
- Fais des transition plus souples entre les affirmations à réfuter. Là tu tranches un peu trop  on voit pas bien que tu réfutes l'argument
- Il manque pas une pitite conclusion??! 

Woila 

Delphine prof sur le web :love:


----------



## Avril-VII (6 Avril 2005)

Ah oui la conclusion !!!:affraid:
Merci :love:


----------



## NightWalker (6 Avril 2005)

Pour un jeunot de 15 ans, ton style d'écriture et tes références sont vraiment pas mal du tout... tu as une tournure des mots... des phrases très agréables à lire...


----------



## naas (6 Avril 2005)

je ne sais pas si mon convertisseur mais je ne vois pas de liens hypertexte sur tes adresses internet


----------



## toys (6 Avril 2005)

moi qui n aime pas lire j ai tout lu 
très bien bonne ref.


----------



## Avril-VII (6 Avril 2005)

Je crois qu'écrire la conclusion sera plus long que tout le reste...
Je vais faire une finte final la grosse concession :
"Vous avez totalement raison mais non en fait....."
Faut que je réfléchisse encore ? lol


----------



## maiwen (6 Avril 2005)

moi j'ai bien aimé le " Il est absolument essentiel que nos enfants étudient Molière, Maupassant "


----------



## Avril-VII (6 Avril 2005)

Allez en conclusion, j'élargit le débat :

Je dis qu'il faut que l'école s'adapte à son temps... (je tourne mieux la phrase bien sur :rateau: )


----------



## maiwen (6 Avril 2005)

et comme en ce moment c'est un problème important ...  :hein:


----------



## Avril-VII (6 Avril 2005)

Voici ma conclusion texto :

L&#8217;école doit-elle fabriquer des Internautes ?
Le rôle de l&#8217;école est d&#8217;éduquer nos enfants à la culture française, à sa littérature, à son histoire, de former l&#8217;esprit de nos enfants.  Si essentiel que soit ce rôle, l&#8217;école devrait désormais s&#8217;adapter à son époque et évoluer avec les nouveaux outils qui nous sont proposés.


----------



## alan.a (6 Avril 2005)

Jeune padawan, c'est pas mal, mais je trouve que tu as le raccourci facile et que tu oublis quelques points qui me semblent importants.

Mais avant tout, ce cirage de pompe, après chaque affirmation, les « nous sommes tout à fait d'accord », « nous tenons à féliciter », « ceci est tout à fait exact », « et vous avez entièrement raison », ça me gène un peu (même bcp).

Tu dois parler de cette révolution qu'a été le lien hypertexte. C'est essentiel.
Tu n'es plus dans une lecture linéaire, mais dans une lecture par trappe, rebond, virages, ou derrière chaque mot se cache un monde directement accessible.

Il ne faut pas que tu limites ton argumentation a une simple litanie de site à contenus, à la limite de notre temps, les livres du CDI, les magazines littéraires et l'encyclopédie Universalis de papy suffisaient.

Je pense qu'il faut que tu développes plus l'aspect humain, tu en parles, mais pas assez, ou mal (tu dois rester dans un domaine scolaire, et les forums de macgénération etc..... ne sont pas trop de ce domaine)
Les échanges entre écoles, les contacts directs d'élèves à élèves du monde entier, l'explosion protéiforme des contenus, la disparition (ou la réduction) de la hiérarchie dans l'accès au savoir, hiérarchie personnifiée par le professeur ; qui n'est plus un dictateur (au sens étymologique, « celui qui parle », malheureusement aussi parfois au sens général), mais un passeur, un éclaireur. 

Je trouve aussi ta position face à la télé un peu rigide, limitée à une programmation type TF1. La télévision c'est aussi de la culture sous toutes ses formes, de la découverte, de la science, de l'ethnologie, la confrontation à d'autres opinions, etc. 
Il suffit juste de changer de chaîne.
Penses-tu sincèrement que tu es cérébralemement inactif devant un film de Kaurismäki ou une interview de feu Jacques Derrida ? je ne le pense pas !

Je pense que tu peux oublier la partie sur l'agilité et les reflex... elle est trop anecdotique (et comique). Je te rétorquerais que le gros américain, affalé devant la télé a aussi développé une très grande agilité pour zapper parmi 78 421 chaînes, et qu'il est aussi à la recherche permanente d'information, et qu'en regardant 60 programmes à la fois sur les mosaïques il est plus fort que toi avec ton unique écran ;-)

Je ne vois pas trop ce que ton laïus sur les personnes handicapées et les courses vient faire dans un billet consacré à l'utilité d'Internet à l'école. Je pense que tu dois réorienter ton argumentaire. (ce que tu dis est juste, mais hors sujet, si on regarde ce qui est écrit en gros en haut de la page)

Je suis ravi de savoir que l'esprit se forme grâce aux mathématiques, ayant tjrs été nul dans cette matière, je suis donc un gros veau


----------



## Applecherry (6 Avril 2005)

C'est pas mal mec mais je suis moyennement d'accord avec toi lorsque tu dis que devant son ordinateur on est "sans cesse en train de réfléchir". En comparaison avec la télévision, certes il y a du progrès dans le sens ou l'on est actif (tant nos muscles que nos méninges....enfin les quelques muscles des bras...rien d'affolant) cependant, quand tu navigues sur internet je pense plus qu'il s'agit de réflexes intuitifs et d'automatismes que de réflexion d'ailleurs, après une longue navigation sur internet, il est difficile de se remmémorer ses recherches...car au niveau de la concentration, ce n'est rien en comparaison d'un livre...


Ceci dit je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi, (j'ai 16 ans et je pense exactement la même chose...) 

Continue...bonne chance!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Je suis ravi de savoir que l'esprit se forme grâce aux mathématiques, ayant tjrs été nul dans cette matière, je suis donc un gros veau



Pas mieux.


----------



## Aragorn (6 Avril 2005)

Tu écris : "Certes la télévision n&#8217;offre pas un grand intérêt pour l&#8217;esprit et le développement des capacités mais l&#8217;internet, l&#8217;usage des nouvelles technologies de l&#8217;information, offrent un réel intérêt pour l&#8217;Homme."



Ca, ça se discute. N'oublie pas ce que Rabelais a écrit : *"Science sans conscience, n'est que ruine de l'âme"*. Internet n'est qu'un simple outil, rien d'autre. Actuellement, les nouvelles technologies sont en plein boom, mais elles asservissent l'homme. Nous devenons esclaves de la technologie que nous consommons purement et simplement. Avons-nous toujours assez de recul ?


« A l&#8217;école, l&#8217;élève doit réserver son temps pour entrer en contact avec le monde de l&#8217;esprit grâce aux matières de l&#8217;esprit. »
Enfin, l&#8217;école, et vous avez entièrement raison de le souligner, est le lieu de formation de l&#8217;esprit, c&#8217;est là que l&#8217;esprit se forme, s&#8217;alimente, apprend à fonctionner grâce aux mathématiques.

Tu prends des risques là... La formation de l'esprit et donc la formation d'un citoyen avisé ne se forge pas uniquement grâce aux mathématiques : heureusement ! 
 Les sciences, l'histoire-géo, les langues, le français... toutes ses matières interviennent  D'ailleurs on parle dans l'enseignement de transversalité !

 En résumé, évite d'être trop partial. Mesure toujours le pour et le contre sinon tu risques de te faire piéger  

:king:


----------



## poildep (6 Avril 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Ca, ça se discute. N'oublie pas ce que Rabelais a écrit : *"Science sans conscience, n'est que ruine de l'âme"*.


merde, je croyais que c'était d'Alpha Blondy.


----------



## Avril-VII (6 Avril 2005)

M'assaillessez pas, c'est pour une vieille compo de 3ème ! je vous l'accorde mes arguments sont discutables mais les éxigences ne sont pas les mêmes ! je pense que c'est déjà pas mal pour un 3ème ce que j'ai fait (par rapport aux autres) non, je frime pa :rateau:

Pour les liens, le dm est à Imprimé, on clique pas avec un stylo rouge !
Je ne me suis pas servit d'universalis (que je viens d'acquérir) et je n'ai pas un pied au CDI depui un bail.
Mon devoir est un traité d'hypocrisie je le reconnet... Mais je ne suis qu'en 3ème et en une page...
Ce sujet aurait mérité d'être d'avantage travaillé, j'avoue qu j'ai tout tapé diect par manque de temps sans brouillon.
Moi je trouve que c'est déjà pas mal...

Mais vous avez entièrement raison. Faut faire gaffe au hors sujet aussi ca pardonen pas à une compo, faut pas trop s'étaler...


----------



## Luc G (6 Avril 2005)

Juste des petites remarques par rapport à tous les commentaires éclairés des forumeurs du bar qui ne le sont pas moins (éclairés   ).

C'est un devoir de français, pas un devoir de philo, encore moins un programme électoral. Donc, le fait d'être d'accord ou non avec tes idées est secondaire (en plus, avec tous ces habitués de compoir, si  t'attends un accord unanime sur quelque chose, en particulier sur des idées, c'est que tu vis dans un monde d'illusions ). C'est un peu la même chose pour présenter le pour et le contre, ménager la chèvre et le chou. En troisième, est-ce bien raisonnable ? (et plus tard, n'en parlons pas 
). Tu ne joues pas ta vie sur un devoir, a priori, alors n'aie pas peur.

En résumé, fais-toi plaisir quand tu écris, je ne sais pas si c'est la meilleure façon d'avoir une bonne note, mais c'est sans doute, d'une part, une bonne façon de faire des progrés en français et d'avoir envie de faire des progrés ; d'autre part, une bonne façon de vivre   ce qui est sans doute aussi important. Les notes, mieux vaut en avoir de bonnes, c'est un bon moyen pour plein de choses, un moyen, pas une fin.


----------



## poildep (7 Avril 2005)

et tu seras un homme, mon fils.


----------



## Avril-VII (7 Avril 2005)

Trop bien, j'ai eu 17,5 :affraid: je m'impressionne :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Avril 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Trop bien, j'ai eu 17,5 :affraid: je m'impressionne :rateau:



*Bon, tu offres ta tournée alors*
   
 :rateau:


----------



## MrStone (7 Avril 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Trop bien, j'ai eu 17,5 :affraid: je m'impressionne :rateau:



Pas mal 

Dernier conseil : surveille l'ortho.
Ca fait vraiment vieux con dit comme ça, mais sois assuré que ça te servira toujours.
Tu es jeune, t'as encore le temps de rectifier le tir, après il sera trop tard.  :mouais:


----------



## maiwen (7 Avril 2005)

C'est clair que l'orthographe c'est super important, moi quand je vois les gens de ma classe ( en Terminale L) qui font des fautes de ouf, ça fait peur   

Une disserte ou autre peut être super, si l'orthographe ne suit pas c'est "rédibitoire" comme disait ma prof de 1ere :')


----------



## hegemonikon (7 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair que l'orthographe c'est super important, moi quand je vois les gens de ma classe ( en Terminale L) qui font des fautes de ouf, ça fait peur
> 
> Une disserte ou autre peut être super, si l'orthographe ne suit pas c'est "rédibitoire" comme disait ma prof de 1ere :')



Réd*h*ibitoire en effet !

Il faudrait noter comme mon ancien prof de physique: d'abord l'écriture, puis l'orthographe & enfin la matière de composition... Lui pouvait se le permettre: complètement réac à 4 ans de la retraite.

J'ai essayé mais c'est complètement injuste: dans une dissertation de 6 pages il y en a hélas bien peu qui ont plus de 5/20 si l'on fait comme ça... En plus il paraît que les mauvaises notes nuisent à "l'estime de soi" des jeunes élèves.

c'était le 1/4 d'heure réac :love:


----------



## Aragorn (7 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair que l'orthographe c'est super important, moi quand je vois les gens de ma classe ( en Terminale L) qui font des fautes de ouf, ça fait peur
> 
> Une disserte ou autre peut être super, si l'orthographe ne suit pas c'est "rédibitoire" comme disait ma prof de 1ere :')



Faute, c'est un peu trop "judéo-chrétien"... Ce sont simplement *des erreurs d'orthographe*, rien d'autre. 

Je ne pense pas que l'on puisse juger le contenu d'un écrit à son nombre d'erreurs. Les erreurs ce n'est que la façade, la forme, mais en aucun cas le fond. 

D'autre part, il faut savoir que même ceux qui passent l'agreg littéraire font (bcp) d'erreurs - d'après ceux qui corrigent les épreuves.


----------



## maiwen (7 Avril 2005)

tiens je savais pas qu'il yavait un "h"    j'avais jamais écrit ce mot d'ailleurs, merci d'avoir rectifié ( ca vous fait marrer de vous moquer hein  :rateau: )


----------



## hegemonikon (7 Avril 2005)

Oui enfin c'est souvent la façade qui tient l'édifice...

Ce qui est sûr est qu'aujourd'hui même des gens qui ont bac +5 arrivent à fauter...euh pardon à errer dans les méandres de l'orthographe ce qui n'est pas du meilleur effet.


----------



## hegemonikon (7 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tiens je savais pas qu'il yavait un "h"    j'avais jamais écrit ce mot d'ailleurs, merci d'avoir rectifié ( ca vous fait marrer de vous moquer hein  :rateau: )



Que nenni mais dans un sujet sur l'orthographe ça ne manque pas de piquant


----------



## maiwen (7 Avril 2005)

niark niark , je suis sûre que t'as relu ta phrase 5 fois avant de la poster


----------



## hegemonikon (7 Avril 2005)

héhé


----------



## Aragorn (7 Avril 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Oui enfin c'est souvent la façade qui tient l'édifice...
> 
> Ce qui est sûr est qu'aujourd'hui même des gens qui ont bac +5 arrivent à fauter...euh pardon à errer dans les méandres de l'orthographe ce qui n'est pas du meilleur effet.



Certes tu as raison. Mais à mon sens, on accorde bcp trop d'importance à l'orthographe. En plus si tu prends le cas des personnes étant "dys quelque chose" (dysphasique, dyslexique, dysorthographique...), elles sont condamnées d'avance ! 

Quant à "la façade tient l'édifice", heuheu, ça se discute. La façade n'est qu'un côté d'un édifice, donc sans dimension propre si on s'en réfère à la géométrie. La façade ne tient donc pas l'édifice, ce sont les murs qui le tiennent ! 

:king:


----------



## maiwen (7 Avril 2005)

oui mais sans parler de "dys..." c'est pas non plus compliqué de soigner l'orthographe, ya un minimum quand même


----------



## Pierrou (7 Avril 2005)

T'es en quoi comme études, classe, filière ?  simple curiosité, sinon je trouve cet article tres bon


----------



## hegemonikon (7 Avril 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Certes tu as raison. Mais à mon sens, on accorde bcp trop d'importance à l'orthographe.



Dans l'absolu je suis bien d'accord avec toi: mais ce que l'on constate est que le non respect de l'orthographe ne vient pas d'une fantaisie, d'un goût particulier mais davantage d'un manque de maîtrise de la langue. Quand le langage est lui-même hasardeux les fondations sont illusoires.
En attendant ne pas distinguer, par exemple "différent" et "différend" ou se tromper entre un infinitif et un participe passé ça n'empêche personne de vivre au quotidien mais quand on le trouve en lisant une thèse ça donne une indication sur le soin apporté au travail.

_Sapience n'entre point en âme malivole_, ...


----------



## Aragorn (7 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oui mais sans parler de "dys..." c'est pas non plus compliqué de soigner l'orthographe, ya un minimum quand même



L'orthographe est une matière complexe. Certains l'acquièrent du premier coup, alors que d'autres rameront toute leur vie. Des élèves qui maîtrisent bien les règles et les accords peuvent être amenés à faire un nombre important d'erreurs lors d'une production d'écrit : pourquoi ?
Quand on écrit un texte, il y a plusieurs processus mentaux en jeu : on pense à ce que l'on va écrire et à rendre son texte intelligible, on soigne (généralement) l'écriture, on tente de limiter les erreurs orthographiques... Ca fait bcp de choses à gérer en même temps non ?

De plus, parfois on a beau relire plusieurs fois un écrit sans voir les erreurs !

:king:


----------



## hegemonikon (7 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> T'es en quoi comme études, classe, filière ?  simple curiosité, sinon je trouve cet article tres bon



Ça nous change du Âge, Sexe, Ville ?


----------



## Aragorn (7 Avril 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> on constate est que le non respect de l'orthographe ne vient pas d'une fantaisie, d'un goût particulier mais davantage d'un manque de maîtrise de la langue. Quand le langage est lui-même hasardeux les fondations sont illusoires.
> En attendant ne pas distinguer, par exemple "différent" et "différend" ou se tromper entre un infinitif et un participe passé ça n'empêche personne de vivre au quotidien mais quand on le trouve en lisant une thèse ça donne une indication sur le soin apporté au travail.
> 
> _Sapience n'entre point en âme malivole_, ...



Je t'assure que ce n'est pas aussi simple que ça. Mais, il est difficile de développer des arguments dans une page de forum sans que ça devienne un poil rébarbatif 
Prenons le cas d'un vrai dyslexique reconnu par les spécialistes. La dyslexie est "une maladie" dont on ne guérit pas. Un dyslexique bénéficiant d'une aide adaptée développera des stratégies afin de limiter les erreurs orthographiques, mais il en fera tjs !
Tu peux prendre également le cas de tous ceux qui grandissent sans avoir eu un étayage orthophonistique ), ça sonne bien non ?) et qui ne maîtrisent pas (ou mal) certains sons, certaines graphies.
Je ne cherche pas à excuser les erreurs d'un étudiant en thèse, mais il ne faut pas tous les mettre dans le même panier 

Concernant les fondations de la langue, je pencherais plus pour la grammaire. Cette matière est logique, elle permet de comprendre et de construire la langue alors que l'orthographe n'est pas tjs très logique 

:king:


----------



## valoriel (7 Avril 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Ça nous change du Âge, Sexe, Ville ?


18, M, Paris


----------



## hegemonikon (7 Avril 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> L'orthographe est une matière complexe. Certains l'acquièrent du premier coup, alors que d'autres rameront toute leur vie.



C'est vrai mais c'est un problème qui me semble avant-tout culturel. J'ai retrouvé dernièrement une partie de la correspondance de mon grand-père: lettres échangées entre les années 1920-1940 avec diverses personnes de milieux sociaux assez variés et ce qui saute aux yeux pour un lecteur d'aujourd'hui c'est :






La qualité de la graphie.
L'absence totale de fautes d'orthographes ou de grammaire.
Alors il y a des explications : à l'époque les profs lisaient un cours en répétant souvent (un peu comme on faisait des dictées) que les élèves retranscrivaient sur leur cahier avec précaution (plume+encre sans effaceur, etc...) ce qui n'a rien à voir avec les cours que l'on prend à la fac à 8h00 du matin après un mémorable gala pharma et en essayant de se décoller la langue du palais :rateau:.

Une autre est que les cours de français insistaient beaucoup plus sur la construction grammaticale et l'orthographe, la distinction des styles d'écritures et l'appartenance du texte à une histoire et finalement l'enjeu pour l'élève était de ne pas faire de fautes en travaillant ses phrases, le sens arrivant en dernière considération.

Depuis un moment déjà on a renversé la vapeur et l'on a tout misé sur le sens, les sens et rien que la compréhension du texte. Alors l'élève ne récite plus bêtement ses vers de Racine ou les oraisons funèbres de Bossuet sans en saisir les subtilités ni même peut-être la signification véritable; non il décrypte, il analyse, il brise le moindre vers pour y découvrir une signification, une référence. C'est sûrement un progrès sauf qu'aujourd'hui l'elève moyen ne sait pas si Jean de La Fontaine a pu rencontrer Paul Verlaine, pire: à force de tout découper ce qu'on lui fait étudier lui semble terne, morne, fade et complètement inapte a lui donner les moyens de comprendre le monde dans lequel il vit, ce qui est à mes yeux beaucoup plus grave.

Il serait grand temps de retrouver un juste milieu.


----------



## Aragorn (7 Avril 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai mais c'est un problème qui me semble avant-tout culturel. J'ai retrouvé dernièrement une partie de la correspondance de mon grand-père: lettres échangées entre les années 1920-1940 avec diverses personnes de milieux sociaux assez variés et ce qui saute aux yeux pour un lecteur d'aujourd'hui c'est :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
A l'époque de ton grand-père, les élèves qui poursuivaient des études supérieures étaient rares. 
Des CP de l'an 2000 on fait des essais d'écriture à la plume. Constats : meilleure calligraphie, orthographe en progrès. La Calligraphie à la plume passionne les 9-12 ans. 





			
				hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Une autre est que les cours de français insistaient beaucoup plus sur la construction grammaticale et l'orthographe, la distinction des styles d'écritures et l'appartenance du texte à une histoire et finalement l'enjeu pour l'élève était de ne pas faire de fautes en travaillant ses phrases, le sens arrivant en dernière considération.


 

 Mais qui dit phrase dit sens, non ?





			
				hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Depuis un momement déjà on a renversé la vapeur et l'on a tout misé sur le sens, les sens et rien que la compréhension du texte. Alors l'élève ne récite plus bêtement ses vers de Racine ou les éoraisons funèbres de Bossuet sans en saisir les subtilités ni même peut-être la signification véritable; non il décrypte, il analyse, il brise le moindre vers pour y découvrir une signification, une référence. C'est sûrement un progrès sauf qu'aujourd'hui l'elève moyen ne sait pas si Jean de La Fontaine a pu rencontrer Paul Verlaine, pire: à force de tout découper ce qu'on lui fait étudier lui semble terne, morne, fade et complètement inapte a lui donner les moyens de comprendre le monde dans lequel il vit, ce qui est à mes yeux beaucoup plus grave.
> 
> Il serait grand temps de retrouver un juste milieu.




Je partage tout à fait ton analyse. Le travail sur le sens est fondamental, mais la construction et la musique de la langue le sont également.
A tout découper il y a des risques. Tu sais, c'est un peu comme le scientifique qui veut percer le secret de la vie. Il capture une mouche bien vivante, l'observe et décide de la disséquer. Il observe alors les membres de l'insecte et voit que la vie ne les habite plus... 


:king:


----------



## hegemonikon (7 Avril 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Je t'assure que ce n'est pas aussi simple que ça.
> Concernant les fondations de la langue, je pencherais plus pour la grammaire. Cette matière est logique, elle permet de comprendre et de construire la langue alors que l'orthographe n'est pas tjs très logique



Si l'on ne peut pas toujours définir le normal à partir du pathologique il faut en tenir compte.

Et oui la grammaire se rangeait autrefois au côté des sciences comme les disciplines de choix pour forger les esprits, l'orthographe quant à elle, et c'est un avantage pour nos cas pathologiques , peut se maîtriser de diverses manières: par l'apprentissage au cas par cas, mais c'est fastidieux et difficile à cause du nombre d'exceptions dans notre langue (il y a bien eu des méthodes de rationalisation: ex. méthode Thimonnier si je me souviens bien) mais aussi comme une technique. C'est surtout un savoir-faire et avec un peu de mémoire visuelle on distingue facilement les fautes comme les fausses notes d'une mélodie que l'on a déjà entendu.


----------



## joeldu18cher (8 Avril 2005)

le prof de français repassera ce week end pour preciser .. mais certaines phrases de ton devoir pourraient etre bien ameliorées pour avoir un style super top car la base de ta reflexion est interessante .. pour le moment j'ai lu en diagonale


----------



## alan.a (8 Avril 2005)

Votre discussion sur l'orthographe est très intéressante. Je vais vous donner mon point de vue, c'est celui d'un élève pas très doué...

J'ai grandi dans une famille où la « bonne écriture » était la base de tout. Mon père, qui est passé par les très funky internats jésuites a tjrs eu sur moi une pression terrible.

Assez vite, j'ai eu des pb de grammaire et d'orthographe et j'ai subis de longues années le courroux de mon père, ça n'a jamais fait avancer le schmilblick.
Au collège, j'ai eu un prof agrégé (ah ce cher Mr Dallière) qui ne jurait que par la littérature classique, la pédagogie old school et n'arrêtait pas sa notation à 0 (ce qui m'a valu des dictées notées à - 32, -18 etc.)
Je n'ai jamais progressé d'un iota, cette pression quasi castratrice me bloquait totalement.

En seconde, ce fut la révolution, une autre prof agrégée (Mme Salfati) nous a donné à lire autre chose (Kundera, Fante, etc.), à nous emmener au théâtre, à faire des dictées collectives, et surtout n'a jamais fait passé l'orthographe avant le contenu.
J'ai adoré son fonctionnement, je me suis mis à bouffer des livres, à aimer écrire et à ne plus avoir honte.
Depuis, petit à petit mon écriture s'améliore.


----------



## MrStone (8 Avril 2005)

Bon résumé des deux grand courants de pédagogie de ce siècle, Alan 
[soliloque ON] mon dieu, des jésuites :affraid: [soliloque OFF]

A mon sens, l'orthographe, la grammaire, et ensuite à un autre degré les règles de typo sont une affaire avant tout de convention. 
On peut faire un parallèle avec le code de la route, et le permis de conduire : tout ce que tu peux faire, ou ne pas faire, est codifié et réglementé. C'est une norme qui est nécessaire, comme le sont toutes les normes dans une société. Après on peut évidemment tolérer des déviations, comme dans toute société.
Il est donc important d'avoir des repères (et c'est bien là le rôle de l'école), ensuite chacun est libre de transgresser ou non, mais si il le fait en connaissance de cause, pas parce qu'il ignore que ces règles existent.

Je comprends que l'orthographe pose des problèmes à un tas de gens, surtout dans les pays francophones qui multiplient les règles et exceptions, mais ça ne me fera pas changer d'avis que le même discours sera beaucoup mieux perçu sans fautes plutôt qu'avec.


----------



## Aragorn (8 Avril 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> C'est surtout un savoir-faire et avec un peu de mémoire visuelle on distingue facilement les fautes comme les fausses notes d'une mélodie que l'on a déjà entendu.



C'est exact. La lecture favorise d'ailleurs cette mémoire visuelle dont tu parles. Plus on lit et plus on photographie les mots et les règles qui régissent notre langue. 

* STP, utilise plutôt erreur, c'est mieux ! 

*​ Sans rire, en maths, on ne parle plus de faute, mais d'erreur. Depuis plusieurs années, des travaux sont engagés sur le statut de l'erreur dans les mathématiques. 
Je pense qu'il serait tant que les littéraires chassent ce mot de leur langage. Une erreur, ça se corrige et on n'en parle plus, alors qu'une faute... 

:king:


----------



## Aragorn (8 Avril 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Je comprends que l'orthographe pose des problèmes à un tas de gens, surtout dans les pays francophones qui multiplient les règles et exceptions, mais ça ne me fera pas changer d'avis que le même discours sera beaucoup mieux perçu sans fautes plutôt qu'avec.



Avec un discours oral, no problemo 
Je te rejoins : un rapport, un compte-rendu, une lettre de motivation avec *des erreurs*, ça choque l'oeil. Mais ça ne retire rien au contenu ! 

:king:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Je te rejoins : un rapport, un compte-rendu, une lettre de motivation avec *des erreurs*, ça choque l'oeil. Mais ça ne retire rien au contenu !



Ça ne retire rien du contenu, mais ça peut tout de même amener le destinataire à s'interroger sur le niveau d'éducation réel du rédacteur. Souvent à tort, mais là encore le doute bénéficie rarement à l'accusé...


----------



## Avril-VII (8 Avril 2005)

Je suid a la recherche d'un emploit....

Ca donne un genre...
Celui qui se prend pas la tête mais qui veut faire sa bien... :rateau:
Je suis la pensée de DocEvil, l'orthographe reflète beaucoup.


----------



## Aragorn (8 Avril 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Je suid a la recherche d'un emploit....
> 
> Ca donne un genre...
> Celui qui se prend pas la tête mais qui veut faire sa bien... :rateau:
> Je suis la pensée de DocEvil, l'orthographe reflète beaucoup.



heu :  Celui qui *ne* se prend pas la tête mais qui veut faire *ça* bien... :rateau:
 Je suis la pensée de DocEvil, l'orthographe reflète beaucoup 

   

Télé prix qui croix yé prandre 

:king:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Je suis la pensée de DocEvil, l'orthographe reflète beaucoup.



Je n'ai pas dit cela.  J'ai dit qu'une mauvaise orthographe pouvait donner lieu à une interprétation défavorable : cela ne signifie en aucun cas que celui qui juge a raison dans son jugement. Bien au contraire, je trouve aussi déplorable et aussi peu sérieux de s'arrêter à cette impression que d'avoir recours à une analyse graphologique.


----------



## Avril-VII (8 Avril 2005)

Oh et puis je m'en vais, à chaque fois je suis à côté !  :rateau:


----------



## hegemonikon (9 Avril 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> * STP, utilise plutôt erreur, c'est mieux !
> 
> *​ Sans rire, en maths, on ne parle plus de faute, mais d'erreur. Depuis plusieurs années, des travaux sont engagés sur le statut de l'erreur dans les mathématiques.
> Je pense qu'il serait tant que les littéraires chassent ce mot de leur langage. Une erreur, ça se corrige et on n'en parle plus, alors qu'une faute...



Sauf peut-être si l'on considère que l'ignorance est un vice...


----------



## toys (9 Avril 2005)

on ma toujours dit que j était une erreur de la nature alors ça peut changer ça


----------



## Avril-VII (29 Septembre 2005)

Bonsoir à tous ! 

Si ça vous interesse voici mon premier devoir de français de l'année :


_La promotion de la lecture par "le système médiatique" vous paraît-elle profiter à la littérature ?
Vous répondrez en une page clairement argumentée..._ 

Voici mon "entrée en matière" 

Le système médiatique, la culture de l'image : tels sont les grands acteurs du XXeme sciècle et du début du XXIeme. Néanmoin, la lecture est un plaisir intemporel. Entre le courtisant admiratif de Chrétien de Troyes et l'adolescent insomniaque lisant Dann Brown, il n'y a qu'un pas : tous deux éprouve le même plaisir, il s'évadent, se distraient.
C'est aussi un fossé qui sépare ces deux lecteurs : sont-ce les mêmes facteurs qui ont poussés les lecteurs à lire ces livres ? Aujourd'hui, le système médiatique a su s'imiscer partout : cette situation imputable à notre époque est-elle profitable à la lecture ?

Je prévois d'enchainer sur une énuération des différentes pièces de l'échuiquier médiatique et surtout des problématiques qu'elles posent à la littérature.

J'attend, bien évidemment, vos avis !



_ceci dit, en dehors des fotes d'ortograf _


----------



## JPTK (30 Septembre 2005)

> Premièrement, l?Homme peut améliorer son agilité, sa rapidité et ses réflexes grâce à l?usage du clavier et de la souris.



C'est clair l'autre y a un mec qui a voulu me mettre une droite, j'ai fait un F11 et il a valdingué dans le décor j'te raconte même pô ! :love:


----------



## hegemonikon (30 Septembre 2005)

Qu'est-ce que ce  «système médiatique» ?

Quand on lit les sujets d'aujourd'hui on prend un coup de vieux


----------



## Avril-VII (30 Septembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> C'est une thèse en journalisme ????
> T'es en quelle classe ?



Je suis en seconde 
Alors ? Que pensez-vous de la rédaction ? De mon entrée en matière et de la manière de développer que j'envisage ?

Par avance, merci.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Je suis en seconde
> Alors ? Que pensez-vous de la rédaction ? De mon entrée en matière et de la manière de développer que j'envisage ?
> 
> Par avance, merci.


 
c clair on prend un coup de vieux... pourtant la seconde c'etait ya pas silongtemps... (reflection) ha si  6 ans qd meme... pitin, le temps passe vite...  

ba pour un sujet a developé en seulement une page... c'est une petite intro qu'est pas mal... meme tres bien, en fait...  
faut voir le reste maintenant


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2005)

petite question... 

cette mini mini dissert vous la faite a partir d'une revue de presse, d'un dossier ?!?


----------



## Avril-VII (30 Septembre 2005)

Le texte support est : L'écrivain en terrain miné d'Annie Ernaux, paru dans Le Monde du 25 avril 2005
Elle y évoque la médiatisation de la littérature, souvent nocive et critique l'émission apostrophe qu'elle qualifie de "rite de passage". Elle aborde aussi la transformation en star des écrivains, dont le but est aujourd'hui, coute que coute "d'occuper le terrain médiatique", au détriment de la qualité de leurs écrits.

En gros (je dis bien en gros) j'ai mis la réponse à la question de texte : "Dégagez les deux grandes étapes de la réflexion d'Annie Ernaux"


----------



## rennesman (30 Septembre 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à tous !
> 
> Si ça vous interesse voici mon premier devoir de français de l'année :
> 
> ...



heu...un courtisan lisait plutot machiavel que chretien de troyes...


----------



## Luc G (30 Septembre 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> _La promotion de la lecture par "le système médiatique" vous paraît-elle profiter à la littérature ?
> Vous répondrez en une page clairement argumentée..._
> 
> Voici mon "entrée en matière"
> ...



Une opinion personnelle et qui n'engage que moi    :
tu veux, je suppose, parler de littérature et tu commences par Dan Brown : ça part mal   

Pour rebondir : tout le problème de la question est de savoir ce qu'on entend par littérature :
s'il s'agit des livres et plus précisément si "profiter à la littérature" ça veut dire : augmenter le chiffre d'affaires de l'édition ; ce n'est pas la même chose que : favoriser la diffusion d'oeuvres littéraires ; ce qui n'est pas la même chose que : favoriser l'éclosion d'oeuvres littéraires (ce qu'on peut aussi imaginer).

Dans le même genre, il n'est pas évident a priori que le lecteur de Chrétient de Troyes et le lecteur de Dan Brown  partagent le même plaisir et même que deux lecteurs de Chrétien de Troyes (pour L'autre, ça doit être un peu plus dur  mais pas impossible) partagent le même plaisir. On peut lire une oeuvre littéraire pour se distraire mais il peut y avoir bien d'autres raisons (ou d'autres apports de la lecture).

Disons que je pense qu'il faut que tu précises la façon dont tu interprètes la question parce qu'il y a bien des interprétations possibles, surtout quand la question est énoncée sans son contexte.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Une opinion personnelle et qui n'engage que moi  :
> tu veux, je suppose, parler de littérature et tu commences par Dan Brown : ça part mal
> 
> Pour rebondir : tout le problème de la question est de savoir ce qu'on entend par littérature :
> ...


 
une opinion et qui n'engage que moi ( :d dsl)


avril est en seconde, on lui demande donc de construire une argumentation claire et concise qui tient la route, de maniere a ce les idées s'enchainent... et non de pondre un memoire de 400 pages


----------



## Luc G (1 Octobre 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> et non de pondre un memoire de 400 pages



il ne faut que 3 lignes pour préciser de quoi on parle, pas 400 pages   
Il ne s'agit pas d'envisager tous les aspects possibles de la question mais de préciser lequel on considère.


----------



## Avril-VII (1 Octobre 2005)

Tout d'abord, l'une des "pièces maitresses" de l'échiquier littéraire : la presse. Celle-ci ne manque jamais de publier les nouveautés littéraires ou encore une liste des meilleures ventes. C'est une véritable publicité pour l'auteur car celui-ci se retrouve à l'avant de la scène : position très convoitée comme le souligne Annie Ernaux dans L'écrivain en Terrain Miné (Le Monde). Mais on peut se poser la question suivante : ces livres sont-ils vraiment des ouvrages de qualité ? En effet le tappage médiatique perpétré autour de La possibilité d'une île de Ouellbeck à très certainement contribué à placer cet ouvrage en tête des meilleures ventes. Néanmoin, pour reprendre les termes de Claude Allègre dans l'Express, la "propagande pour ce livre" a presque occulté la véritable renttrée littéraire, celle des Goncourts et non celle, toujours pour reprendre les termes du journalistes, de la "Goncourt Academy". En effet la surmédiatisation d'un auteur nuit très certainement aux autres ouvrages, moin médiatisés, mais de surement de meilleure qualité.  Le classement du Nouvel Obs s'appelle même : "les livres stars".
Toutefois, la presse contribue très souvent à la découverte de nouveaux auteurs _et là je suis à la recherche d'un exemple..._ 

Merci par avance pour vos avis/conseils...
Toujours en prenant en compte que je suis pas en thèse de journalisme mais en devoir maison de Seconde .

Deuxième paragraphe : La littérature de Saint-Germain des Près ou celle des studios de production.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Octobre 2005)

*C'te grosse feignasse d'Avril*
qui veut nous refiler l'air de rien son devoir de français pour qu'on se le torche à sa place.


----------



## Avril-VII (1 Octobre 2005)

Le système médiatique, la culture de l'image : tels sont les grands acteurs du XXeme siècle et du début du XXIeme. Néanmoins, la lecture est un plaisir intemporel. Entre le courtisant admiratif de Chrétien de Troyes et l'adolescent insomniaque lisant Dann Brown, il n'y a qu'un pas : tous deux éprouvent le même plaisir, ils s'évadent, se distraient. C'est aussi un fossé qui sépare ces deux lecteurs : sont-ce les mêmes facteurs qui ont poussés les lecteurs à lire ces livres ? Aujourd'hui, le système médiatique a su s'immiscer partout : cette situation imputable à notre époque est-elle profitable à la lecture ?

	Tout d'abord, l'une des "pièces maîtresses" de l'échiquier littéraire : la presse. Celle-ci ne manque jamais de publier les nouveautés littéraires ou encore une liste des meilleures ventes. C'est une véritable publicité pour l'auteur car celui-ci se retrouve à l'avant de la scène : position très convoitée comme le souligne Annie Ernaux dans L'écrivain en Terrain Miné (Le Monde). Mais on peut se poser la question suivante : ces livres sont-ils vraiment des ouvrages de qualité ? En effet le tapage médiatique perpétré autour de La possibilité d'une île de Ouellbeck à très certainement contribué à placer cet ouvrage en tête des meilleures ventes. Néanmoins, pour reprendre les termes de Claude Allègre dans l'Express, la "propagande pour ce livre" a presque occulté la véritable rentrée littéraire, celle des Goncourts et non celle, toujours pour reprendre les termes du journaliste, de la "Goncourt Academy". En effet la surmédiaisation d'un auteur nuit très certainement aux autres ouvrages, moins médiatisés, mais sûrement de meilleure qualité. Le classement du Nouvel Obs s'appelle même : "les livres stars". Toutefois, la presse contribue très souvent à la découverte de nouveaux livres, ou d?auteurs peu connus dans des rubriques comme ?coup de coeur?.

	Ensuite, "le fou" de cet échiquier médiatique : la télévision. Annie Ernaux dans L'Écrivain en Terrain miné" (Le Monde, 25 avril 19885) évoque les émissions littéraires, en particulier "Apostrophes". Celles-ci sont devenues  de véritables show pour l'auteur désirant occuper la scène. En effet, celui-ci présente son livre, en affichant son plus beau sourire, la plus grande complaisance : privilégier l'image que dégage l'auteur, parfois au détriment des pages du livre. La littérature élitiste de Saint-Germain des Près semble être happée par une nouvelle littérature, celle des studios de télévision : vers un changement de conception ? On peut toutefois sauver la mise en préservant le contenu de ces émissions : tout comme un livre, une émission condensée, bruyante, désorganisée ou le spectateur est bombardé d'images ne préserve en rien son image. En effet, on se voit mal lire un livre aux caractères rapprochés, aux termes inappropriés... En somme, une émission de promotion de la lecture serait profitable à la littérature uniquement dans une ambiance à la découverte, à la présentation de l'ouvrage, de débat et non dans une ambiance de lumières, de musiques, de publicités, d'échange de répliques montées de toutes pièces.


----------



## Nephou (1 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Remarque il a raison, *
> je le soutiens à 100% c'est une excellente méthode très efficace : à l'époque où tu ne connaissais pas encore internet (ou bien tu connaissais mais tu croyais que c'était qu'un truc avec des famapoils dedans), j'ai bien réussi à faire taper deux romans, l'équivalent de 500 pages de grands cahiers à spirale (petits carreaux) par 27 z'ami(e)s du Bar...
> 
> :rose:




tapoteuses, tapoteurs,
on vous ment on vous spolie !
Les écrits doivent rester tout le reste n'est que parole...

Où sont nos infusions royales ? Ne nous reste-il que des fondékrans? ?

Ben oui :rateau:


----------



## Avril-VII (1 Octobre 2005)

Heuu, juste une question... 

Il vous interesse mon devoir ?



:mouais:


----------



## Nephou (1 Octobre 2005)

> royalties 

pouf pouf 


_----------------
révision après coup_
c'est tiré par les cheveux mais j'aime ça 

_----------------
seconde révision après pause rafraîchissante© de Rob'_
arf!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Heuu, juste une question...
> 
> Il vous interesse mon devoir ?
> 
> ...


 
bon moi je te propose un truc... je fais ton prochain devoir francais, et toi mon prochain td de finance publique...  ca roule ?!?  


(il va s'en dire qu'en cas de note inferieure a 10, ton pwb se portee garant pour toi... :siffle )


----------



## Pierrou (8 Octobre 2005)

pre;ier dissert en lettres sup
12 ///

je suis content de moi mine de rien


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> pre;ier dissert en lettres sup
> 12 ///
> 
> je suis content de moi mine de rien


 
"peu mieux faire fils... " 

nan, je deconne, j'avais du me payer 3 ou 4 a ma premiere dissert de philo en prepa

pas mal... pourvu que ca dure...


----------



## MacEntouziast (8 Octobre 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> "peu mieux faire fils... "
> 
> nan, je deconne, j'avais du me payer 3 ou 4 a ma premiere dissert de philo en prepa
> 
> pas mal... pourvu que ca dure...


ça manque, les claviers accentués


----------



## Pierrou (9 Octobre 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> pourvu que ca dure...


Tu viens de mettre le doigt sur le problème, camarade


----------



## mimyly (12 Octobre 2005)

bonjour a tous ,

voila mon sujet de dissertation :
"sapience n'entre point en ame malivole et science sans conscience n'est que ruine dans l'ame"

Est-ce que quelqun aurait des idées a me faire parvenir car je manque enormement d'inspiration 

merci d'avance


----------



## mimyly (12 Octobre 2005)

aidez moi svp


----------



## Fondug (12 Octobre 2005)

mimyly a dit:
			
		

> bonjour a tous ,
> 
> voila mon sujet de dissertation :
> "sapience n'entre point en ame malivole et science sans conscience n'est que ruine dans l'ame"
> ...


 
en gros, si tu ne poses pas les valoches de tps en tps, t'iras pas bien loin, moralement parlant... tiens, étonnant, pour avancer, faut prendre du recul. Bon courage !!


----------



## mimyly (12 Octobre 2005)

bonjour a tous ,

voila mon sujet de dissertation :
"sapience n'entre point en ame malivole et science sans conscience n'est que ruine dans l'ame"

Est-ce que quelqun aurait des idées a me faire parvenir car je manque enormement d'inspiration 

merci d'avance


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Octobre 2005)

mimyly a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que quelqun aurait des idées a me faire parvenir car je manque enormement d'inspiration
> 
> merci d'avance





*Tu vas arrêter de fumer de la drogue*
t'asseoir à ton bureau et commencer à travailler sérieusement...


----------



## supermoquette (12 Octobre 2005)

mimyly a dit:
			
		

> bonjour a tous ,
> 
> voila mon sujet de dissertation :
> "sapience n'entre point en ame malivole et science sans conscience n'est que ruine dans l'ame"
> ...


Plan :

- Intro : apprendre le français
- Thèse : futal
- Antithèse : futal
- Synthèse : futal


----------



## iKool (12 Octobre 2005)

mimyly a dit:
			
		

> bonjour a tous ,
> 
> voila mon sujet de dissertation :
> "sapience n'entre point en ame malivole et science sans conscience n'est que ruine dans l'ame"
> ...


Ce que je suis content d'avoir fait informatique  

En plus, malivole, pas dans mon dico et je crois que la citation exacte est "science sans conscience n'est que ruine DE l'âme"


----------



## iKool (12 Octobre 2005)

mimyly a dit:
			
		

> bonjour a tous ,
> 
> voila mon sujet de dissertation :
> "sapience n'entre point en ame malivole et science sans conscience n'est que ruine dans l'ame"
> ...


Au nid soit qui malivole !


----------



## supermoquette (12 Octobre 2005)

Tu peux prendre un exemple pour &#233;tayer le tout : le p&#233;trole. Pourquoi ruiner l'&#233;cologie &#224; en faire de l'essence alors qu'on peut en faire du silicone pour agr&#233;menter de beaux nichons  ?


----------



## macinside (12 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux prendre un exemple pour étayer le tout : le pétrole. Pourquoi ruiner l'écologie à en faire de l'essence alors qu'on peut en faire du silicone pour agrémenter de beaux nichons  ?



ça ce tien


----------



## Fondug (12 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Au nid soit qui malivole !


 
Ptdrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## supermoquette (12 Octobre 2005)

Il a google et il nous pose la question !!!!


----------



## iDiot (12 Octobre 2005)

mimyly a dit:
			
		

> bonjour a tous ,
> 
> voila mon sujet de dissertation :
> "sapience n'entre point en ame malivole et science sans conscience n'est que ruine dans l'ame"
> ...



Etudiant en lettre, je propose mes service pour la modique somme de 100¤ par feuille de dissertation. Accepte tous sujets.  contactez moi par mp.


----------



## Fondug (12 Octobre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça ce tien


 
yep, d'ailleurs ton truc là macinsinde qu'on ne sait pas ce que c'est, est ce qu'il est réalisé avec un dérivé d'hydrocarbure ?


----------



## supermoquette (12 Octobre 2005)

mimyly a dit:
			
		

> bonjour a tous ,
> 
> voila mon sujet de dissertation :
> "sapience n'entre point en ame malivole et science sans conscience n'est que ruine dans l'ame"
> ...


Remarque si tu es une fille je te la fais graatos, envoie moi ton adresse par MP.


----------



## macinside (12 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> yep, d'ailleurs ton truc là macinsinde qu'on ne sait pas ce que c'est, est ce qu'il est réalisé avec un dérivé d'hydrocarbure ?



j'ai dit que oui


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Octobre 2005)

mimyly a dit:
			
		

> bonjour a tous ,
> 
> voila mon sujet de dissertation :
> "sapience n'entre point en ame malivole et science sans conscience n'est que ruine dans l'ame"
> ...





			
				mimyly a dit:
			
		

> bonjour a tous ,
> 
> voila mon sujet de dissertation :
> "sapience n'entre point en ame malivole et science sans conscience n'est que ruine dans l'ame"
> ...



C'est pas drole, avoir chopé alzheimer à s't'age la...

L'abus de substance hallucinogene est dangereux pour le cerveau


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Octobre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça ce tien


qu'est ce qui tiens?


----------



## supermoquette (12 Octobre 2005)

science sans conscience n'est que ruine de l'ame > google, et paf t'as tous les &#233;l&#233;ments pour commencer !!!


----------



## MacMadam (12 Octobre 2005)

Rhaaah, si j'avais connu Google quand j'étais jeune


----------



## mimyly (12 Octobre 2005)

tu crois que je n'ai pas deja chercher sur google .
il se trouve que c'est ma premiere dissertation et sans explication en plus c'est compliqué .

juste une petite idée !
enfin ce n'est pas grave si personne veux donner un petits coup d'aide


----------



## supermoquette (12 Octobre 2005)

en tampant cela tu as directement un lien "dissertation au bac" tu regardes la structure et hop !

tr&#232;s important a faire seul une dissertation, tr&#232;s important


----------



## iKool (12 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> science sans conscience n'est que ruine de l'ame > google, et paf t'as tous les éléments pour commencer !!!


Rien qu'avec malivole, ça marche.


----------



## mimyly (12 Octobre 2005)

il y a des choses en effet j'avais déja trouvé mais pas des arguments a prendre


----------



## Fondug (12 Octobre 2005)

mimyly a dit:
			
		

> tu crois que je n'ai pas deja chercher sur google .
> il se trouve que c'est ma premiere dissertation et sans explication en plus c'est compliqué .
> 
> juste une petite idée !
> enfin ce n'est pas grave si personne veux donner un petits coup d'aide


 
bah, l'est pas trop compliqué comme sujet non ? si ?
là comme ça, rien qu'en lisant 3 fois l'sujet, t'as t'es 2 parties. Y'a quand même des grands noms de la science et de la littérature pour lesquels tu peux rapprocher la science et la conscience... Les exemples, ben t'en as 1000 dans l'actualité. Les références littéraires, c'est pas trop dur non plus. T'as plus qu'à trouver l'intro, c'est simple, et la conclusion avec la 3eme voie.
La dissert, c'est surtout d'la méthode, aprés, ce que t'écris dedans, j'te rassure, ton prof s'attend pas à lire du Céline...


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Octobre 2005)

Allez, j'suis sympa cet aprem... : 
Philagora


----------



## iKool (12 Octobre 2005)

mimyly a dit:
			
		

> tu crois que je n'ai pas deja chercher sur google .
> il se trouve que c'est ma premiere dissertation et sans explication en plus c'est compliqué .
> 
> juste une petite idée !
> enfin ce n'est pas grave si personne veux donner un petits coup d'aide


Je voudrais bien t'aider, mais j'ai toujours été mauvais en dissert' je ne voudrais pas te porter la poisse  

Et puis, pour faire un peu mon faux-cul, SM a raison, c'est plus formateur de se prendre une sale note tout seul qu'une bonne en pompant tout sur quelqu'un d'autre... 

Sinon, si tu veux faire ton malin, en tapant "malivole" sur google, le deuxième ou troisième lien, tu tombes sur un type qui conteste l'interprétation habituelle de la citation en jouant sur le sens des mots ("conscience" en particulier) différent à l'époque de Rabelais d'aujourd'hui (Mais si t'as une sale note, souviens toi, j'ai fait informatique  )


----------



## al02 (12 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> La dissert, c'est surtout d'la méthode, aprés, ce que t'écris dedans, j'te rassure, ton prof s'attend pas à lire du *Céline*...



Céline ? ... DION ?


----------



## Fondug (12 Octobre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Céline ? ... DION ?


 
Ouais, dans voyage au bout d'la star ac' avec r'nééééééé


----------



## supermoquette (12 Octobre 2005)

mimyly a dit:
			
		

> il y a des choses en effet j'avais déja trouvé mais pas des arguments a prendre


pomme-v puis pomme-c


----------



## Fondug (12 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, si tu veux faire ton malin, en tapant "malivole" sur google, le deuxième ou troisième lien, tu tombes sur un type qui conteste l'interprétation habituelle de la citation en jouant sur le sens des mots


 
Nan, quand tu tapes malivole dans google, tu tombes sur le forum macgé ? Enorme !!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2005)

La méthodologie de la dissertation est assez simple : il faut analyser le sujet et en tirer un paradoxe, une question à laquelle on répondra en conclusion. Les parties du développement suivront le mouvement de la pensée.

Prendre un quard d'heure pour peser et soupeser tous les mots, en faire une explication de texte. Une fois la pbtique trouvée, mettre tout ce qui se rapporte au sujet en vrac, dans une sorte d'écriture automatique. Il y a aura du déchet.
En lycée, il ne faut évidemment pas ne parler que de littérature, faire feu de tous bois.
L'essentiel est de montrer qu'on sait organiser les élément dans un discours argumenté et construit. Internet ne sert strictement à rien.
Classer, rassembler, assembler le tout. Soigner les transitions, etc.


----------



## al02 (12 Octobre 2005)

mimyly a dit:
			
		

> bonjour a tous ,
> 
> voila mon sujet de dissertation :
> "sapience n'entre point en ame malivole et science sans conscience n'est que ruine dans l'ame"
> ...



Ce que l'on trouve avec Google :
http://etab.ac-orleans-tours.fr/lyc-fvillon-beaugency/Publier/huma.htm


----------



## iKool (12 Octobre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> La méthodologie de la dissertation est assez simple : il faut analyser le sujet et en tirer un paradoxe, une question à laquelle on répondra en conclusion. Les parties du développement suivront le mouvement de la pensée.
> 
> Prendre un quard d'heure pour peser et soupeser tous les mots, en faire une explication de texte. Une fois la pbtique trouvée, mettre tout ce qui se rapporte au sujet en vrac, dans une sorte d'écriture automatique. Il y a aura du déchet.
> En lycée, il ne faut évidemment pas ne parler que de littérature, faire feu de tous bois.
> ...


Et rien sur Thèse / antithèse / synthèse ?????
Quand je pense qu'on m'a fait ch... avec ça pendant deux ans !!!
Ca n'est plus à la mode le T/A/S ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Octobre 2005)

pinaise, c'est quoi ce souk, SMG est de retour...?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pinaise, c'est quoi ce souk, SMG est de retour...?




*C'est rien*
juste un type qui s'est trompé de porte et qui a confondu la salle d'informatique avec celle du soutien scolaire.


----------



## mimyly (12 Octobre 2005)

*C'est rien
*juste un type qui s'est trompé de porte et qui a confondu la salle d'informatique avec celle du soutien scolaire.




je vois que personne ne sait repondre.
en tout cas plein d'info sur internet mais toujours aucune partie ou exemple , arguments


                                                   " sapience n'entre point en ame malivole, science sans conscience n'est que ruine de l'ame"


----------



## iKool (12 Octobre 2005)

mimyly a dit:
			
		

> *C'est rien
> *juste un type qui s'est trompé de porte et qui a confondu la salle d'informatique avec celle du soutien scolaire.
> 
> 
> ...


Tu ne veux pas qu'on le fasses à ta place non plus ?


----------



## iKool (12 Octobre 2005)

Et puis, c'est l'heure de la digestion, alors à défaut de sapience, ici ça pionce.


----------



## mimyly (12 Octobre 2005)

non je veux pas qu'on me le fasse juste des aides mais je vois que je n'obtiendrais rien ici !
desole de vous avoir deranger alors

bonne continuation


----------



## supermoquette (12 Octobre 2005)

On va pas faire le boulot &#224; ta place


----------



## mimyly (12 Octobre 2005)

j'ai dit que quelqun me fasse le boulot a ma place?? 

non je crois pas ! je sais une dissertatio c'est PERSO mais aapres quand on n'a pas d'idée c'est une autre chose ! 

je n'ai demander a personne de faire mon devoir mais il se trouve que aucune personne de ma classe ne comprend le sujet donc je ne serais pas la seule a venir sur des forums pour poser des questions ! 
n'ayant pas de grand frere et grande soeurs personne ne peut m'aider !
voila


----------



## supermoquette (12 Octobre 2005)

Mon dieu toute la classe sur le bar 

sur google tu as la structure et des arguments, t'as plus qu'&#224; mixer cel&#224; dans un mortier jusqu'&#224; constance de pate et puis vlaan c'est bon


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Octobre 2005)

mimyly a dit:
			
		

> je ne serais pas la *seule* a venir sur des forums pour poser des questions !




hophophop.....ça change tout....age et photo s.v.p.....

*Mackiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiie...*


----------



## mimyly (12 Octobre 2005)

j'ai trouvé plein de site mais aucun avec des arguments bien complet !


----------



## supermoquette (12 Octobre 2005)

Ah ok tu es une fille, &#231;a change tout :love:

On va t'aider


----------



## mimyly (12 Octobre 2005)

sa change tout  


je vois que yen a qui st en mank


----------



## supermoquette (12 Octobre 2005)

Ben non, mais on aime violer les mineures...


----------



## iKool (12 Octobre 2005)

mimyly a dit:
			
		

> j'ai dit que quelqun me fasse le boulot a ma place??
> 
> non je crois pas ! je sais une dissertatio c'est PERSO mais aapres quand on n'a pas d'idée c'est une autre chose !
> 
> ...


Google avec "malivole" : 30 secondes
http://forum.lixium.fr/cgi-bin/d.eur?4331374
C'est un forum consacré aux devoirs de français, si tu ne trouves pas ton bonheur là dessus...

Par contre, par pitié, apprend la différence entre infinitif et participe passé, même pour ta dissert ça pourra t'être utile...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mon dieu toute la classe sur le bar



*La classe ?*
manque juste ces deux là



:rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (12 Octobre 2005)

mimyly a dit:
			
		

> sa change tout
> 
> 
> je vois que yen a qui st en mank


Ça change tout. Je vois qu'il y en a qui sont en manque.

A mon avis laisses tomber et va à l'usine !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Octobre 2005)

mimyly a dit:
			
		

> sa change tout
> je vois que yen a qui st en mank




*Moi pouvoir t'aider*
à parler français.

la dictée, elle devait pas aimer


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *La classe ?*
> manque juste ces deux l&#224;
> 
> 
> ...



[MODE=Petite_Voix_Haut_Perch&#233;e]D&#233;conetrast&#233; ![/MODE] 



			
				-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Moi pouvoir t'aider
> &#224; parler fran&#231;ais.



 On dit "Moi *y'en a* pouvoir t'aider ..."


----------



## bouilla (12 Octobre 2005)

Il faut demander a macinside, il se demerde bien en francais


----------



## iKool (12 Octobre 2005)

Non, mais analysez un peu le truc, les mecs au lieu de la pourrir :
Elle ne comprend rien à son sujet de français et elle écrit comme un pied... Des fois qu'elle soit blonde à forte poitrine...


----------



## rezba (12 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne veux pas qu'on le fasses à ta place non plus ?



Sisi! 
stook a raison, SMG est de retour.


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais analysez un peu le truc, les mecs au lieu de la pourrir :
> Elle ne comprend rien à son sujet de français et elle écrit comme un pied... Des fois qu'elle soit blonde à forte poitrine...


...ça m'interesse aussi :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (12 Octobre 2005)

Bon ok, par exemple le clonage. Ok on pourrait en abuser (par exemple garder un exemplaire frais de Micheline Dax) mais moi, personnellement, j'aimerais bien avoir ma propre bite en r&#233;serve par cette m&#233;thode, une d&#233;chirure du corps caverneux, non seulement &#231;a arrive, &#231;a fait tr&#232;s mal mais &#231;a prend une plombe &#224; cicatriser.

Tu saisis ?


----------



## iKool (12 Octobre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Sisi!
> stook a raison, SMG est de retour.


Si ça peut vous faire plaisir, moi je veux bien, mais c'est qui SMG ?????
Parce que quelque chose me dit que ce n'est pas trop trop un compliment...


----------



## Fondug (12 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais analysez un peu le truc, les mecs au lieu de la pourrir :
> Elle ne comprend rien à son sujet de français et elle écrit comme un pied... Des fois qu'elle soit blonde à forte poitrine...


 
Bah elle doit être en 4eme CPPN, c'est pas possible... Faut qu'elle sorte la tête de la star ac et elle en aura des idées... C'est pourtant pas compliqué de penser à Darwin, Montesquieu, Galilée, Einstein et Lagerfeld (nan j'déconne...)


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bon ok, par exemple le clonage. Ok on pourrait en abuser (par exemple garder un exemplaire frais de Micheline Dax) mais moi, personnellement, j'aimerais bien avoir ma propre bite en réserve par cette méthode, une déchirure du corps caverneux, non seulement ça arrive, ça fait très mal mais ça prend une plombe à cicatriser.
> 
> Tu saisis ?



Si avec un exemple comme ça, tu ne comprends pas, on ne peut plus rien pour toi, il faudra que tu changes de forum...


----------



## iKool (12 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Bah elle doit être en 4eme CPPN, c'est pas possible... Faut qu'elle sorte la tête de la star ac et elle en aura des idées... C'est pourtant pas compliqué de penser à Darwin, Montesquieu, Galilée, Einstein et Lagerfeld (nan j'déconne...)


Zience zans conzience, tu fois, za te mêne direct à l'ANPeuuuuuh


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Octobre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Sisi!
> stook a raison, SMG est de retour.



....


----------



## iKool (12 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ....


C'EST QUI CE SMG ???????????????


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> C'EST QUI CE SMG ???????????????



un mec...



ps: quelqu'un veut lui expliquer...?
là, je suis sur le point de debloquer la NB RSI avec mon A A3 sur CMR05....


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> un mec...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y a une version 05 de Cro Mag Rallye et on me l'avait pas dit ?  :affraid:


----------



## rezba (12 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> un mec...
> 
> 
> 
> ps: quelqu'un veut lui expliquer...?


SirMacGregor, dit aussi SirMacGinette, dit SMG. Transforma son pseudo en Sir, puis d&#233;sormais en Gregg, apr&#232;s de multiples banissements pour cause d'&#233;nervement g&#233;n&#233;ralis&#233; du Bar dans son int&#233;gralit&#233;, et des autres forums par dessus le march&#233;. :hein:
Peinait beaucoup sur ses dissertations du dimanche soir. Et sur celles du mardi aussi. Avait de grandes questions existentielles. Et des d&#233;primes inoubliables. 
Avait besoin de nous pour tant de choses ! :rateau:
Nous, nous &#233;tions souvent m&#233;chants avec lui. M&#233;chamment m&#233;chants. :rose:
Du coup, il trouvait la vie bien cruelle. :sleep:

Maintenant qu'il n'est plus puceau, et qu'il a port&#233; les caf&#233;s sur le stand Apple &#224; l'AE 2004, il ne sait plus o&#249; il est.


----------



## iKool (12 Octobre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> SirMacGregor, dit aussi SirMacGinette, dit SMG. Transforma son pseudo en Sir, puis désormais en Gregg, après de multiples banissements pour cause d'énervement généralisé du Bar dans son intégralité, et des autres forums par dessus le marché. :hein:
> Peinait beaucoup sur ses dissertations du dimanche soir. Et sur celles du mardi aussi. Avait de grandes questions existentielles. Et des déprimes inoubliables.
> Avait besoin de nous pour tant de choses ! :rateau:
> Nous, nous étions souvent méchants avec lui. Méchamment méchants. :rose:
> ...


Bien ce que je disais, pas très flatteur tout ça :rose:


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Octobre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> SirMacGregor




merci mon bon gourou.... 
et je dirai, qu'il y en a un (oui, c'etait un mechant...)
qui resume bien la situation....


----------



## supermoquette (12 Octobre 2005)

Rho putain ces liens de la mort qui tue !!!!


----------



## rezba (12 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Rho putain ces liens de la mort qui tue !!!!



Tu croyais que j'avais perdu la main, ou quoi ? :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Rho putain ces liens de la mort qui tue !!!!



Pas mieux, j'en ai encore les zygomatiques en capilotade


----------



## supermoquette (12 Octobre 2005)

Titre : Je me sens seul
Message : tout est dans le titre


Un bijou de pure merveille ce truc :love:


----------



## Fondug (12 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> merci mon bon gourou....
> et je dirai, qu'il y en a un (oui, c'etait un mechant...)
> qui resume bien la situation....


 
chu plié


----------



## rezba (12 Octobre 2005)

Content de vous faire tant plaisir.
Gregg, tu sais que c'&#233;tait sans aucune m&#233;chancet&#233;, j'en suis incapable... :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Octobre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Gregg, tu sais que c'était sans aucune méchanceté



Peuchere....


----------



## macinside (12 Octobre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> SirMacGregor, dit aussi SirMacGinette, dit SMG. Transforma son pseudo en Sir, puis désormais en Gregg, après de multiples banissements pour cause d'énervement généralisé du Bar dans son intégralité, et des autres forums par dessus le marché. :hein:
> Peinait beaucoup sur ses dissertations du dimanche soir. Et sur celles du mardi aussi. Avait de grandes questions existentielles. Et des déprimes inoubliables.
> Avait besoin de nous pour tant de choses ! :rateau:
> Nous, nous étions souvent méchants avec lui. Méchamment méchants. :rose:
> ...



un post mythique de bengilli :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Octobre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> un post mythique de bengilli :love:



 Mackie, c'est une idée, ou tu te fais un peu rare en ce moment ?

Pour le post de Bengilli, on ne peut qu'admirer sa maîtrise exemplaire du copier/coller !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (13 Octobre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> SirMacGregor, dit aussi SirMacGinette, dit SMG. Transforma son pseudo en Sir, puis désormais en Gregg, après de multiples banissements pour cause d'énervement généralisé du Bar dans son intégralité, et des autres forums par dessus le marché. :hein:
> Peinait beaucoup sur ses dissertations du dimanche soir. Et sur celles du mardi aussi. Avait de grandes questions existentielles. Et des déprimes inoubliables.
> Avait besoin de nous pour tant de choses ! :rateau:
> Nous, nous étions souvent méchants avec lui. Méchamment méchants. :rose:
> ...



Merci Rezba tu m'évites de longues recherches


----------



## supermoquette (14 Octobre 2005)

tiens, tibo


----------



## Pierrou (14 Octobre 2005)

tain dans le genre devoir foireux, mon premier devoir de philo de l'ann&#233;e...
7 
j'ai eu le droit &#224; quelques commentaires dans la marge absolument g&#233;niaux, comme tout le monde dans la classe, on va faire un best of


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> tain dans le genre devoir foireux, mon premier devoir de philo de l'année...
> 7
> j'ai eu le droit à quelques commentaires dans la marge absolument géniaux, comme tout le monde dans la classe, on va faire un best of



pour mercredi... "le bouleversement du droit de la preuve : vers un mode alternatif de conclusion des conventions" comme c'est poetique :love:

(et encore... heureusement que c'est pas mon td de droit administratif que j'ai sous le coude... parce que la on comprend meme plus un mot sur deux... 

le meilleur commentaire que j'ai du avoir devait etre sur un devoir de math... "seriez vous je-m'en-foutiste ?" :love:


----------



## Pierrou (15 Octobre 2005)

j'ai un devoir de fran&#231;ais &#224; faire ce week end....
Comment on fait un commentaire de texte ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un devoir de français à faire ce week end....
> Comment on fait un commentaire de texte ?



alors, ca c'est pas trop prise de tete... mais la note est tres variable selon le prof... 

si je me trompe pas... il faut que tu resumes en 300/400 mots a 5% pres (suivant les indications du prof) le texte qu'on t'a filé...
le but est d'etre synthetique... et de suivre le raisonement de l'auteur dans le texte


----------



## Pierrou (16 Octobre 2005)

oui, mais sur un extrait d'une livre que j'ai pas lu...


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Octobre 2005)

Tu fais "pomme C pomme V" du r&#233;sum&#233; qui doit figurer sur la 4 de couv en priant tr&#232;s fort pour que ton prof l'ai pas lu ? :rateau:


----------



## rezba (18 Octobre 2005)

Un commentaire, c'est tout le contraire d'un r&#233;sum&#233;, kasparov. Souvent, le texte &#224; commenter est d'ailleurs bien plus petit que le r&#233;sultat auquel tu dois aboutir, qui ressemble grosso-modo &#224; une dissertation. Un commentaire de texte, &#231;a doit montrer comment un &#233;crivain ou un auteur repr&#233;sente, dans le texte &#224; analyser, ce qu'il a voulu communiquer &#224; son lecteur. C'est un exercice o&#249; il faut se placer dans l'optique de celui qui a &#233;crit le texte. Se mettre en empathie avec lui. Pour &#231;a, il faut d'abord lire le texte, et explorer ce &#224; quoi &#231;a fait appel chez toi. Sortir tes propres repr&#233;sentations.
Ensuite travailler le genre du texte, voir tout ce que les emplois stylistiques, les syntaxes, permettent de d&#233;duire sur le sens du texte.
Ce n'est pas l'exercice pour lequel la m&#233;thodologie est la plus simple. La seule fa&#231;on d'y arriver, c'est d'en faire, et de se le faire r&#233;expliquer encore et encore. C'est un exercice hautement subjectif, m&#234;me si beaucoup de profs paraissent donner des crit&#232;res tr&#232;s objectis.


----------



## Luc G (18 Octobre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais sur un extrait d'une livre que j'ai pas lu...



ben, t'as plus qu'à t'y mettre !


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Octobre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais sur un extrait *d'une livre* que j'ai pas lu...





			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> ben, t'as plus qu'&#224; t'y mettre !



Surtout que 500 g, c'est pas la mer &#224; boire !


----------



## Fondug (18 Octobre 2005)

En 1ere année de droit, on avait un TD à rendre sur la fédolaité, en histoire du droit. J'avais écris une phrase avec "prendre les rennes du pouvoir", oui oui, avec rennes écrit tel quel. Le prof avait eu ce commentaire dans la marge "c'est sans doute poure prendre un nouvel élan" et il avait dessiné un orignal. Plein d'humour ce prof...

C'est le même qui avait viré un élève à l'oral car l'élève, un peu tétanisé par la réputation, vérifiée, du prof avait dit :
"Je peux m'assire ?"
et le prof lui avait répondu "non vous pouvez sortoir !" et il l'avait mis dehors.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> En 1ere année de droit, on avait un TD à rendre sur la fédolaité, en histoire du droit. J'avais écris une phrase avec "prendre les rennes du pouvoir", oui oui, avec rennes écrit tel quel. Le prof avait eu ce commentaire dans la marge "c'est sans doute poure prendre un nouvel élan" et il avait dessiné un orignal. Plein d'humour ce prof...
> 
> C'est le même qui avait viré un élève à l'oral car l'élève, un peu tétanisé par la réputation, vérifiée, du prof avait dit :
> "Je peux m'assire ?"
> et le prof lui avait répondu "non vous pouvez sortoir !" et il l'avait mis dehors.




lol 

ba vive les etudes quoi...


----------



## Pierrou (23 Octobre 2005)

2e devoir de fran&#231;ais, rendu hier...... j"ai fait p&#234;ter le 8


----------

